# FV plants



## goldenrose (Jul 29, 2007)

Saturday we went to a graduation party & it was 7 minutes from Hausermann's/FoxValley. Tom was holding a couple of paphs for me - 
henryanum (select x tall stem) which happens to be in low bud! 





and charlesworthii which is also in low bud. This one could be interesting - look at the markings on the leaves! Tom seems to think that's an indication of good, dark color, time will tell!


----------



## bwester (Jul 29, 2007)

I love henryanum, but have yet to actually get one.


----------



## Candace (Jul 29, 2007)

The coloration is great on the charlesworthii. Bet he's right!


----------

